# Quickest Way to Bring my Fiancee To Canada



## Seiyusfort (May 22, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm new to this site so be gentle. Haha. I'm looking for some help as I am not sure who else to talk to aside from CIC and I have asked them but I'd like another opinion where it is available.

I am travelling to marry my fiancee in Australia come November this year. She is not Australian but her relatives are there. She is on a bridging right now and waiting to get a carer visa to take care of her grandmother. 

But carer visa is a long and unforgiving process and although I'd love to move to Australia, I think that being with her is more important right now...anyway I can move in a few years as a lateral transfer with the Australian military. Her family approves of the decision and its just a matter of finding the right process for our situation.

I have a good permanent job with the federal government and currently in the process of joining the army reserves as an officer so supporting them (my fiancee and our kid) won't be an issue. Money is also set aside for any visa application. But I'd like to bring them home with me when I return to Canada as I'd hate to leave them there in sydney bouncing around between relatives. At least here, I can look after them and ensure my peace of mind as well. 

The plan is after visiting Sydney, we travel home to the Philippines to see both parents before finally heading to Nova Scotia. But on what visa? Can anyone give me any advise? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Seiyusfort (May 22, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

I can't offer advice, but this link from the CIC website might give you some guidance regarding Family Class applications ...

Immigrating to Canada: Sponsoring your family


----------

